# hanging rib or on grate



## syncom (May 30, 2016)

So i am looking to do some ribs today.I would like to know whats everyone opinion on either laying the ribs on the grate or hanging the ribs. Just curious on what people think.


----------



## bigkauna (May 30, 2016)

i've always just put mine straight on the rack ,but have thought of trying the hang or rib rack method. either way the 3-2-1 method seems to work the best it's low and slow


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 30, 2016)

There is no way to get really tender or FOB ribs hanging. They will just drop off. You can get fairly tender but nowhere near what you get on the rack...JJ


----------



## syncom (May 30, 2016)

what do you think if i hung them for 2 or 3 hours then move them to the rack.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 30, 2016)

syncom said:


> what do you think if i hung them for 2 or 3 hours then move them to the rack.


Just curious...What do you expect to gain by hanging? The only reason to hang is you can hang 4-5 racks per shelf but that is way to many to place on a single shelf...JJ


----------



## syncom (May 30, 2016)

I was just thinking I would be able to get a all around better smoke on the ribs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2016)

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  In Chinese Restaurant, hanging Ribs is not uncommon but they are reheated and if you have had them, it takes a good set of chopper's to get the meat off the bone. Smoke fills the cabinet and the few Grate contact points will make little difference to the overall taste. If you have the time to play, hang the ribs, then lay them on the racks or finish in the oven but I can assure you, you will gain little...JJ


----------



## dburne (May 31, 2016)

I have never hung ribs on a rack, but did get a rack for my new Akorn to have if needed.

I will always lay flat on the grate, only time I will try the rack is if I am doing so many I absolutely have to use it to get them all on.


----------

